# Photo Necklace



## jlykins (Mar 19, 2008)

I just had a client ask me about getting a "photo Necklace". She said that another photographer she went to recentlly with her kids offered a necklace that would hold pictures. Has anyone ever heard of this? If so where would I go about getting some of these?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bthornton (Mar 19, 2008)

give www.photojewelry.com a try


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 19, 2008)

Bthornton said:


> give www.photojewelry.com a try



bad link


----------



## Bthornton (Mar 19, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> bad link


 grrrr if I could only type
www.photojewelrymaking.com


----------



## jlykins (Mar 19, 2008)

Bthornton said:


> grrrr if I could only type
> www.photojewelrymaking.com




That's perfect, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Bthornton (Mar 19, 2008)

I use them often, One thing to keep in mind if you do any bracelets they run small.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 19, 2008)

I make my own, but the site above looks to be pretty much the same thing.  I use epoxy to create mine though so they will last a really long time.


----------

